# Tethering vanished after upgrading to 3.1



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Nope, 3.1 and tethering is still most certainly there.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

Nope, 3.1 and was tethering this morning... but I've heard other people comment on it also..


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Maybe do a "restore" (which will erase your data  ) to 3.1? I'm on 3.1 and my tethering is fine.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Not only is it still there for me, but the iPhone now keeps track of tethered data usage too.

Luc


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm also having this issue. I updated last night and I now have no tethering option. When I go into Settings->General->Nework there is no option. I did however notice something new in General screen. At the bottom there is a Profile option and when I touch it, it brings me to a new screen where it has the description as "Enable Tethering" a date and says Contains APN. It also says Unsigned and gives me a button to Remove. The profile is fido_com.mobileconfig. And of course Fido customer service is closed now.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

My tethering option also vanished after updating to 3.1. When I go into General-->Network menu it doesn't give me an option to tether. I did however notice something I didn't before (maybe it was there, maybe it wasn't), in the General menu I noticed a Profile menu? The description says Enable Tethering, but it also says Unsigned.

I forgot to mention that I have did a Restore via iTunes, and rebooted the phone itself by powering down and back up.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

Dragged my feet and just updated to 3.1 yesterday. I still have my tethering option, in fact using it right now to connect to the internet.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Same here. I installed the 3.1 update and still have tethering. 

Original poster: check your network and bluetooth settings on your notebook.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Fido and they have no idea what happened and told me to call Apple (I'm on the phone waiting for them right now.)

For me the entire option to tether has completely disappeared. In the network menu all I have is the following; Enable 3G, Data Roaming, VPN, Wi-Fi and that's it.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I've lost my tethering as well which was previously working prior to 3.1 

Any ideas on a fix?


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

Well Apple told me that they are aware of the issue and are working on a fix to 3.1. However, I did a complete restore and set up as a new phone the tethering option is back. Sweet!


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

imnothng said:


> My tethering option also vanished after updating to 3.1. When I go into General-->Network menu it doesn't give me an option to tether. I did however notice something I didn't before (maybe it was there, maybe it wasn't), in the General menu I noticed a Profile menu? The description says Enable Tethering, but it also says Unsigned.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I have did a Restore via iTunes, and rebooted the phone itself by powering down and back up.



The culprit in the disappearing tethering option is the "unsigned" profile. Just remove this profile file and the tethering option will re-appear.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I removed the "unsigned" profile and tethering is not back. I don't see the option for it there either. I wonder if I need to call Rogers to have it activated?


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

Benito;

yes, you need to call Rogers and have it activated. But if the "unsigned" profile is there it still will not work. You must remove this profile.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

equisol said:


> Benito;
> 
> yes, you need to call Rogers and have it activated. But if the "unsigned" profile is there it still will not work. You must remove this profile.


Thanks Equisol.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Today I called Rogers, as I was on the phone with the rep I rechecked my network settings on my iPhone. All of a sudden, before the rep did anything, the option to turn on tethering was there again, weird. Anyhow, I can tether again.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

equisol said:


> The culprit in the disappearing tethering option is the "unsigned" profile. Just remove this profile file and the tethering option will re-appear.


Thanks, I was having this issue too, I wasn't sure if that profile was suppose to be important or not. Apparently not.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

The "unsigned" profile is the profile created when the tethering hack is installed. And when you upgraded to 3.1 the hack will not work.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

I had some problems with tethering.. I find that after I closed the iPhone and restarted, all was good afterwards,


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

equisol said:


> The "unsigned" profile is the profile created when the tethering hack is installed. And when you upgraded to 3.1 the hack will not work.


This may be true for some, but I can guarantee that my phone wasn't/isn't hacked in any way.


----------



## wayne247 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just dropping in to report that my iPhone 3G with Rogers, upgraded to 3.1 jailbreak has the tethering option available, I can turn it on, it even puts the bluebar when I plug USB or Bluetooth, but no data goes through. 

So tethering doesn't work for me since 3.1 upgrade.


----------

